# hello



## cannibal666 (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi all...

New, to the forum, but not to the game....... Haven't been on a bodybuilding forum in over 12 years!

Anyways. my days of bodybuilding are over, 45 yrs old with wife and kids now, gym is a real luxury.....But I've been on TRT for about 5 yrs now and I've recently been gettin GYNO!  Hoping this forum can point me in the right direction for real pharmacy grade arimidex...... I've done the research garbage, done with it.... I'm also shying away from indian generics......

Everyone talks about how easy it is to get pharmacy grade anti Es from europe, but I can't seem to get ANYWHERE!  hahaha.......

Looking for help....


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Apr 29, 2017)

First of all welcome aboard brotha. Check out are website we can help you with that my man 

granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com


----------



## brazey (Apr 30, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (May 24, 2017)

Welcome to the board


----------



## jackyjaggs (May 24, 2017)

Welcome i to am new


----------



## Poppy1 (Aug 27, 2018)

welcome to this forum


----------

